# Rio ***** Biotope



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

60x30x30cm
Rio ***** Biotope for Cardinal tetra
Blackwater, leaves, wood, sand, C. furcata, E. tennelus

Photography - Shot in jpeg, 50mm, f/5.6, 1/80, ISO 800. Resized in CS3.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

I am judging this tank as a biotope the composition is good and the materials used for the tank really help the tank to look like flooded forest I always enjoy the use of leaves and the amber color of the water.
Good work 

Originality 19
Cleanliness 20
Composition 19
Difficulty 17


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Love this tank. Very natural. Excellent.

Originality 22
Cleanliness 23
Composition 22
Difficulty 20


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Originality 23
Cleanliness 24
Composition 20
Difficulty 12

Yet another fantastic biotope George!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Total Score

Originality - 64
Cleanliness - 67
Composition -61
Difficulty - 49

Members' Choice Points - 4

Total - 245


----------



## globali (May 31, 2010)

Interesting concept.


----------



## evilputty (Mar 22, 2010)

what a beautiful tank!


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

I like how your black water makes the red cabomba color pop even more. Your foreground is stronger than your woodscape and background planting, both of which are a little too symmetrical. The heterogeneity of wood diameters and the leaves are a nice touch. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks very nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nimo (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful .. , I would have added some Crypt Wenditti (brown) on either sides of the driftwood at the bottom ...


----------



## oscarjamayaa (Dec 12, 2009)

nice..well done!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, all. 



nimo said:


> Beautiful .. , I would have added some Crypt Wenditti (brown) on either sides of the driftwood at the bottom ...


Thanks.

I like the crypt idea but then it wouldn't be a biotope...


----------



## Dabolox (Jan 5, 2007)

I love the leaves on the ground! So natural!


----------



## albirdy (Jun 12, 2010)

Superb, really. I like the driftwood layout. Black water proved to be a tremendous touch. Good eye.


----------



## all_crypt_out (Sep 8, 2010)

simply amazing


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

very simple yet well put together! what are the leaves?? thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PhilBen (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks a nice tank. Well done


----------



## Defiant (Sep 13, 2010)

i am digging the colors in this tank


----------



## ryguy (Apr 21, 2011)

Artistic redention of a 'natural biotope'. Pretty Neat.:hippie:


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks, all. 

Damian - The leaves are oak leaves. Not biotope-correct but I couldn't find any leaves from the Amazon in the UK.


----------



## Blackwater (Apr 14, 2011)

I love the tannins in the water creating that look!!!


----------



## safakge (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful tank.Looks very well


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't see black water tanks often I like it.


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

So beautiful! What kind of lighting are you using for this tank?


----------



## fishboykaps (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, i Really like this aquascape!


----------



## AsEpSiS (Aug 31, 2012)

Now that looks cool!


----------



## TEXAS (Jun 5, 2013)

What kind of lighting are u using? Or is most of that edited with cs?


----------



## ksacres (Dec 26, 2011)

Beautiful-I bet your fish are thrilled!


----------



## kdubski (Sep 6, 2013)

WOW! That's the most on point biotope I've seen!


----------

